# Are there different types of Styrene?



## jimtyp (Jan 2, 2008)

I was looking for some styrene and there is some stuff call High Impact Styrene. It says it's not UV stable. Is this the same styrene that one would get from a source like Evergreen?


----------



## David Buckingham (Jan 2, 2008)

Hi Jim 
I use a lot of Styrene and there are a lot of different grades Evergreen is very good the best advice is to feel 
each type some is very soft and easily dented. 

Try the fingernail test if it leaves a dent I dont like it to soft for me. 
Dave


----------

